# 13yr old son wants a lizard live in the Derby area, what would you advise?



## plum321 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello, my son has decided that he would like a lizard for his birthday, we are new to the world of reptiles and are unsure what to get. He only has a small bedroom so a large tank would not be feasible. We live in Derby so also where to go to buy would be very usefull too!


----------



## Jordz1998 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi, I'm a 13year old boy and I have a Bearded dragon which has a big cage, but I know a bit about other lizards. I would say you should look at either Leopard Geckos or Crested Geckos, they are both nocturnal but they will adapt a bit. A Leopard Gecko is a more of a desert type of lizard and will need a longer Vivarium, but a Crested Gecko will require a taller and generally smaller cage. Leopard Gecko's can be fed Mealworms or crickets and Crested Gecko's can be fed a special powder you mix with water or they can have crickets.
However, you should look online see whats out there. If you want to buy a Reptile online I would recommend: Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop
and if you want to look at Breeder adverts (which you should look at because they are generally cheaper): I would recommend Preloved | UK free ads - buy and sell with local classifieds

I hope this helps
-Jordan


----------



## scottymac1989 (Oct 10, 2010)

Jordz1998 said:


> Hi, I'm a 13year old boy and I have a Bearded dragon which has a big cage, but I know a bit about other lizards. I would say you should look at either Leopard Geckos or Crested Geckos, they are both nocturnal but they will adapt a bit. A Leopard Gecko is a more of a desert type of lizard and will need a longer Vivarium, but a Crested Gecko will require a taller and generally smaller cage. Leopard Gecko's can be fed Mealworms or crickets and Crested Gecko's can be fed a special powder you mix with water or they can have crickets.
> However, you should look online see whats out there. If you want to buy a Reptile online I would recommend: Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop
> and if you want to look at Breeder adverts (which you should look at because they are generally cheaper): I would recommend Preloved | UK free ads - buy and sell with local classifieds
> 
> ...


Everything this boy has said is spot on leo's and cresties are very hardy but easier to care for you can look them up on google type in leopard gecko or crested gecko care sheets read up quite a bit then decide


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

plum321 said:


> Hello, my son has decided that he would like a lizard for his birthday, we are new to the world of reptiles and are unsure what to get. He only has a small bedroom so a large tank would not be feasible. We live in Derby so also where to go to buy would be very usefull too!


Ill advise the same as i always do. Go for a Rankins. They are smaller than a beardy but exactly the same (if that makes sense). Basically they are a dwarf Beardy and therefore require a smaller enclosure. They are just as easy to handle and for beginers that are not used to handling lizards and more likely to cause some unfortunate accidents the Rankins is ideal due to it's hardiness. 

A rankins is also Diurnal and therefore will be better than a leopard gecko when it comes to activeness on par with your son. The only downside to Rankins is that they pretty much only come in one colour =D


----------



## Cronto (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey,
for a first time reptile would probaly reccomend something along the lines of, a bearded dragon, corn snake, leopard gecko or a tortoise, but not having alot of room will always be a problem as its best give what ever you choose really the most room possible, but out of all of them, i would suggest leopard geckos dont need a massive amount of space. but then again they do need to munch crickets so that may a problem if your not a bug lover. from my experience with feeding reptiles crickets, if one gets away you will struggle to find them and it will most likely happen eventually. on the other hand you have a choice of a tortoise which will eat veg but will need alot of space to roam when it gets older and larger. As for which to go buy them, did a quick search came up with Wharf Aquatics - Tropical Marine Pond Fish Aquariums Reptiles Shop apperently should be near by you other then that would be any reptible pet shop.
only other advice i could give would be to look into any reptile that your thinking of buying and do your research buy books, always helpful to have information on hand and if you find somewhere that sell reptiles, ask them for any advice they might have, you can never learn too much.

Hope this helps
chris.m.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Jordz1998 said:


> Hi, I'm a 13year old boy and I have a Bearded dragon which has a big cage, but I know a bit about other lizards. I would say you should look at either Leopard Geckos or Crested Geckos, they are both nocturnal but they will adapt a bit. A Leopard Gecko is a more of a desert type of lizard and will need a longer Vivarium, but a Crested Gecko will require a taller and generally smaller cage. Leopard Gecko's can be fed Mealworms or crickets and Crested Gecko's can be fed a special powder you mix with water or they can have crickets.
> However, you should look online see whats out there. *If you want to buy a Reptile online I would recommend: Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop*
> and if you want to look at Breeder adverts (which you should look at because they are generally cheaper): I would recommend Preloved | UK free ads - buy and sell with local classifieds
> 
> ...


I agee with Jordan. However I would recomend *not* buy from Exotic pets.co.uk as almost all of there stock is WC and several people have bought sick/unwell animals from them, they also carry a very bad reputation.


----------



## plum321 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I have to say my son has done some research himself and has come up with the possibility of a Leopard gecko so that might be the one to go for! Would like a local shop to the Derby area to buy it from though.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

plum321 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I have to say my son has done some research himself and has come up with the possibility of a Leopard gecko so that might be the one to go for! Would like a local shop to the Derby area to buy it from though.


A leo is not a bad choice. Wonderous creatures. I find the only downside is that they are crepuscular and ensuring correct shedding can be a pain if you don't know what signs to look for. A beardy / Rankins however is far easier as they require much less attention (imho) when it comes to shedding, diet, and general requirements.


----------



## Curahee (Nov 6, 2011)

Corn snake!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

Curahee said:


> Corn snake!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Curahee the persons son wants a lizard not a snake so case of oops on your part but a corn would be good snake to start.

As a starter lizard a leo would be good plan as many have advised.

Theres a couple of good shops in Nottingham if your willing to travel


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

If he is not too cack-handed, a leopard gecko is ideal. They're very relaxed and easy to handle (but can be damaged by rough handling). A tokay gecko may appeal to a lad of this age. It will almost certainly bite him, but they're not at risk of being called a bit "girlie" by his mates! Skinks are another good choice.

If at all possible, though, see if he will go for a snake. They're generally much easier to look after than lizards and unless he gets a rough green snake (or similar), you won't be at risk from escaped crickets / locusts / cockroaches.


----------



## plum321 (Jan 22, 2012)

He did initially want a snake but I didn't think he has enough room in his bedroom, do they need much space?


----------



## plum321 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nottingham is fine, do you have the names??


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

I would go for a snake if it indeed is an option. My choice? A House snake. They are small, gentle, and easily cared for. Only need feeding once/twice a week at the very most, cutting down costs.

One thing most reptile shops won't tell you is the need to be safe, so if you get a heat mat for you pet you should also get a Pulse Proportional Stat.

This will monitor the temperature of the heat mat, making sure it doesn't get too hot etc. keeping your house and your animal safe.

I used to keep lizards, personally not for me, but when i did, i had Leopard Gecko's and also Crested. Crested were more inquisitive and funny, often choosing to climb my arm and sit on my head. Leopards are quite cheeky and have alot of personality. 

It's a tough choice! I have kept reptiles for 10 years, and there are so many things to keep, lots of "beginner" reptiles to choose from. Maybe compile a list of all the types you'd be comfortable with, let him choose, then buy a book/browse here, for as much info as possible

You'll be on to a winner then.


----------



## plum321 (Jan 22, 2012)

ashbosh said:


> I would go for a snake if it indeed is an option. My choice? A House snake. They are small, gentle, and easily cared for. Only need feeding once/twice a week at the very most, cutting down costs.
> 
> One thing most reptile shops won't tell you is the need to be safe, so if you get a heat mat for you pet you should also get a Pulse Proportional Stat.
> 
> ...


I think you may be right about the snake, seem to be easier/cheaper to look after


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

plum321 said:


> Nottingham is fine, do you have the names??


your best bet is to take a trip to Wharf Aquatics in pinxton, J28 m1. great range of stock and really helpful staff who'll be happy to talk about care requirements and help find you something suitable.

Reptile Department


----------



## plum321 (Jan 22, 2012)

berbers said:


> your best bet is to take a trip to Wharf Aquatics in pinxton, J28 m1. great range of stock and really helpful staff who'll be happy to talk about care requirements and help find you something suitable.
> 
> Reptile Department


I think a road trip is in order on Saturday on the hunt for lizard/snake. Might even contiue up the motorway to sheffield and snakes and adders, heard of them?


----------



## Dard (Jul 4, 2009)

snakes N adders are good, also one worth a visit is blue lizard reptiles, both these shops are easily reached from the same motorway junction, J31, blue lizard will probs have a better starter kit for whatever you choose, both shops are well worth a visit if you're up this way 

snakesnaddersssssss

Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

If space is the issue, a snake is probably a good bet. Even some quite large snakes don't need a huge amount of room. An adult bearded dragon, on the other hand, needs a 4x2x2 ft vivarium. This is a big piece of furniture!

This is Dobby, one of my Tokay Geckos. They always bite when young, but they can be tamed. They are stunning little geckos and full of character.



They're big as geckos go, but don't need a huge amount of space.


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

Going bite the bullet and say try pets at home if you have on close by *BUT!* you must check the gecko and the housing first. If it seems clean, is the gecko feeding well and has a good weight, has all fingers/toes and its tail is healthy, check the housing to see if its clean, ask if its a male or female and see what age it is and ask what they have been feeding it. I got my leopard gecko from there and checked for all these and ive had him for around six months now and not had a single problem. I would say get a leopard gecko. Spot clean every day and change water. Feed every day if little and every other day if adult. Always dust the crickets with nutrobal or calcium (you can get special leo dust) You can have the enclosure as simple as you want or as crazy as you want, its up to you. Hope this helps 

EDIT: Read the snake part again and it would save some space. Ball pythons are great as they dont move about much and are rather small but they can be a bit picky with feeding also the bite on them is more painfull than a bite from a leo. Corn snakes seem good but ive never had one so I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## datseika (Jun 13, 2011)

There are a number of options here, as many people have stated. If he is set on getting a lizard I would suggest a rankin as they are active during the day. crested geckos are reasonably easy to look after, but they are nocturnal so, as are leopard geckos.

I don't know quite as much about snakes but my flat mate has two corn snakes and they are very easy to look after, but as they grow they will need slightly more space than you may have. 

There's a lot of great choices for starter reptiles though, and I recommend your son does quite a lot of research himself before deciding, you don't want to get a reptile he'll lose interest in, after all.

As for finding an animal, you should check out the classifieds, you can generally find breeders selling over there.


----------



## plum321 (Jan 22, 2012)

Jeffers3 said:


> If space is the issue, a snake is probably a good bet. Even some quite large snakes don't need a huge amount of room. An adult bearded dragon, on the other hand, needs a 4x2x2 ft vivarium. This is a big piece of furniture!
> 
> This is Dobby, one of my Tokay Geckos. They always bite when young, but they can be tamed. They are stunning little geckos and full of character.
> 
> ...


Great picture, soooo cute, off looking this weekend.


----------



## plum321 (Jan 22, 2012)

Dard said:


> snakes N adders are good, also one worth a visit is blue lizard reptiles, both these shops are easily reached from the same motorway junction, J31, blue lizard will probs have a better starter kit for whatever you choose, both shops are well worth a visit if you're up this way
> 
> snakesnaddersssssss
> 
> Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


Thanks, the new plan is now to visit both Saturday afternoon, can't wait! Seriously I am looking forward to it.


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

plum321 said:


> Thanks, the new plan is now to visit both Saturday afternoon, can't wait! Seriously I am looking forward to it.


both these shops have pretty good reputations, there's a guy from blue lizzard who uses this forum.

i think its important you take your time in choosing the right pet, impulse buying is easily done but often leads to disappointment if you end up buying an animal which isnt what you/your son really wants.

ask the staff to price up complete equipment costs including thermostats and enclosure upgrade as the snake/lizard grows (if required)

HAPPY SHOPPING!!


----------

